# incense burners



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i like incense burners but the smoke and fumes they produce i was wondering would be bad for the water

can i use incense burners in my room or should i take it somewhere else


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

good question, I was wondering that same about painting my room? would the fumes affect my p's


----------



## munky2000r (Sep 15, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i like incense burners but the smoke and fumes they produce i was wondering would be bad for the water
> 
> can i use incense burners in my room or should i take it somewhere else


 i do the same in my room and see no problem with it, i mean a long as the ash isnt getting into the tank, its not like your gonna burn it right over the tank


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

yeah i would proboly burn them in my closet so that the smoke and stuff wouldnt be flying around


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

kouma said:


> good question, I was wondering that same about painting my room? would the fumes affect my p's


 iv painted room with the ps still in there, didnt notice any adverse effects


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't think incense is really harmful - I would figure tobacco smoke much more harmful, and I have never heard stories about problems caused by smoking. As long as you ventilate your room a bit and don't use your tank as a bong, it'll be fine.
Same with incense, I think - nothing to worry about, as long as you don't burn it in front/on top of a tank, or close to an air inlet.

Paint would be a different story: I'd always cover up the tanks when painting the room the tanks are in, no matter what type of paint you use - we're talking chemicals here, and we all know how susceptible piranha's can be, when it comes to chemicals.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

darn Judazz

i wanted my piranhas to enjoy the wonders of a 75g bong

man that would be sweet


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

When painting, it's a good idea to cover the tank with a damp sheet or towel or a combo of both. The dampness will keep any fumes from getting in there. And yes, fumes from painting can affect the fish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

move to Water Chemistry


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Mettle said:


> When painting, it's a good idea to cover the tank with a damp sheet or towel or a combo of both. The dampness will keep any fumes from getting in there. And yes, fumes from painting can affect the fish.


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

as long as you aren't blowing the incense smoke through the bubble wands or powerhead you should be alright.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

upt1me said:


> as long as you aren't blowing the incense smoke through the bubble wands or powerhead you should be alright.


 darn

i was gonna use an airpump to fuel my bong :rasp:


----------

